# Glofish tetra and black skirt



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Will these school together? I currently am cycling my tank with my three glofish tetra and would like to complete the school with the black skirts if possible? Does anyone know firsthand?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

LiamB said:


> Will these school together? I currently am cycling my tank with my three glofish tetra and would like to complete the school with the black skirts if possible? Does anyone know firsthand?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ive had black skirts and they didnt really school


----------



## ameliarose82 (Feb 1, 2013)

My black skirts don't shoal either. We had 4, 2 male and 2 female, now we're down to 3, but they are very territorial and just swim in their little area. They are pretty though and maybe in a much larger group they would shoal but if you are really wanting a shoaling fish, I wouldn't choose the black skirts.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

I too have always had trouble getting the "larger" tetras to school.


----------

